# HDMI Issues: Video/Audio with v0xCC



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Rules for this thread:

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.

2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.

Here is the link to the old VIDEO Only Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64164


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

So I never got to try this with anything other than 0xcc, because I just installed my two units today...

1) If I turn off my TV and back on I only get "noise (static)" on my DVI port. If I disconnect the HDMI/DVI cable and reconnect it it comes back and works fine until I turn off the TV again. I switched to component and haven't seen any problem since.

2) TV: Sony 32" CRT HDTV (KV-32HS510)--Using the HDMI/DVI cable that came with my HR10-250.

EDIT: After reading other threads, I checked and the FORMAT change brings it back to life as well.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Still the same problem with the DVI on a Sony, Model # KF-42WE610. Gray screen after tv has been turned back on. Cycle thru format button as before to get it to work.

_Mod Note: Copied thread from 0xCC Issue Tracking Thread - Earl _


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Any TV that turns off HDMI negotiation when powered down does that with all HDMI equipped receivers that require it. There are too many HDMI versions out there.


----------



## Vin496 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just came to check out the forum to see what happened to my tv.


Left around noon came home at about 8 turned on tv, sound no pic just gray static, cycled through imput made no difference(did all this before reading forums). Turned tv on and off several time no difference. Reset HR back to normal(which means I can expect more problems within hours, lol). Came and checked forum, see I am not the only one.

I have not had this problem till today. This is my 3rd day with thr HR20.

TV Samsung 50 DLP HLN5065W 
HR20-700 connected to tv HDMI/DVI

received oxcc last night.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

1) Problem is still there. When I turn off the TV for any length of time, when I turn it back on there is a message saying "No signal from HDMI". I have to reset. Cycling through the different formats doesnt work. I can hear sound through my reciver, but if i try to change the channel everything seems to lock up because the sound stops. (component works fine)

2) Westinghouse LVM-42w2 Firmware 1.00 (from what i know the firimware versions went like this" 1.11 -->1.16 --> 1.19 --> 1.00 so i think i am current.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

For those of you having HDMI issues, you should attempt to isolate the issue by feeding the HDMI directly to your display. 

Depending on your receiver, it could also be a part of the problem. Don't assume it's the HR20 by default, take the receiver out of the chain to isolate.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Earl,

I logged on this morning to report back on the HDMI issue, only to find out we got an software update yesterday! DirecTV has been handling this situation very well IMHO. I only had to pay $50 for an HD DVR, and the picture quality even on SD is much better than my old Tivo.

I had another blank screen episode this morning when I turned on the unit. Again pushing the format button fixed the issue. I guess they did not find what is causing this yet. In every case so far (About 4 times in a week) I have had the box on an mpeg 4 local HD channel when I shut it off/turned back on. Not sure if this is coincidence, but that is what has happened. 

Keep up the good work and don't pay attention to the whinners constantly complaining about DTV should have done this or that. I personally am very greatful that DTV chose to release this at the beginning of football season instead of holding it back in the testing lab for another quarter, where they would only find 20% of the issues we are finding now anyway. They also seem very attentive to their customer's requests/comments, which is more than I can say for any other communications company I have dealt with. 

Thanks again Earl


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Gotchaa,

There is very little value in doing what you suggest for the following reasons:

1. Many people in both configurations (direct to TV and through receiver) are reporting the very same issue with the HR20.

2. Most of the people who have the AV receiver in the HDMI connection chain who are having the issue had a H20 HD receiver hooked up HDMI in the exact same configuration for months with no issue.

IMHO it is clear that it is the HR20, we just need to give the engineers at DTV enough details about each episode to diagnose the problem.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've been following the forums for some time and this is my first post. The forums have been extremely helpful. Thanks everyone....

Just had (2) HR20's installed yesterday replacing an HR10-250 and a SD TiVo. I have a Sony 65" KP-65WV700 HD TV. The Sony does not have a HDMI input but has a DVI. One of the HR20's is hooked up via the DVI video and the other HR20 is hooked up via component video. If you turn off the HR20 that is hooked up via the DVI video when you turn it back on you have audio only. No picture, just snow. This does not happen with the other HR20 hooked up via component video. If I turn off only the TV there is no problem. The only way I have found to restore the video is to hit the reset button and then it is OK until you shut off the HR20 again. Any thoughts??? Never had this problem with the HR10-250 which was hooked up via DVI.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> I've been following the forums for some time and this is my first post. The forums have been extremely helpful. Thanks everyone....
> 
> Just had (2) HR20's installed yesterday replacing an HR10-250 and a SD TiVo. I have a Sony 65" KP-65WV700 HD TV. The Sony does not have a HDMI input but has a DVI. One of the HR20's is hooked up via the DVI video and the other HR20 is hooked up via component video. If you turn off the HR20 that is hooked up via the DVI video when you turn it back on you have audio only. No picture, just snow. This does not happen with the other HR20 hooked up via component video. If I turn off only the TV there is no problem. The only way I have found to restore the video is to hit the reset button and then it is OK until you shut off the HR20 again. Any thoughts??? Never had this problem with the HR10-250 which was hooked up via DVI.


Try hitting the format button on the remote a few times instead to get a picture back.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Try hitting the format button on the remote a few times instead to get a picture back.


Tried that. No change. You can change channels (you only know this because the program sound changes), but no buttons will get you your picture back. The only thing that seems to work is to hit the reset button.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Tried that. No change. You can change channels (you only know this because the program sound changes), but no buttons will get you your picture back. The only thing that seems to work is to hit the reset button.


Monty, I am having the same problem and I have managed to get the video back by walking over to the HR20 and cycling the resolution button on the front pannel. It is normally on 1080i, so I press it twice to get the resolution changed to 480i, then, as soon as the LED changes to 480i, I hit the button again to change the res to 480p, then as soon as the LED changes to 480p, I hit the button again to change the res to 720p, and repeat once more to change the res to 1080i again. The video returns to my Westinghouse 42-inch LCD by following that procedure. Let me know whether that works for you also. Good Luck!


----------



## hoosier84 (Sep 17, 2006)

I got a new HR-20 700 hooked up yesterday and the HDMI is not working. Component does work. It is hooked up with a Panasonic AE900U projector so I cannot address the audio issue. It replaced the older DTV HD DVR that worked fine with the same HDMI cable connection and my Oppo DVD is working fine with that same cable via a switcher. Checked with switcher and with direct hdmi cable connection to the HR20 and still nothing.


----------



## GA20646 (Sep 14, 2006)

haggis444 said:


> So I never got to try this with anything other than 0xcc, because I just installed my two units today...
> 
> 1) If I turn off my TV and back on I only get "noise (static)" on my DVI port. If I disconnect the HDMI/DVI cable and reconnect it it comes back and works fine until I turn off the TV again. I switched to component and haven't seen any problem since.
> 
> 2) TV: Sony 32" CRT HDTV (KV-32HS510)--Using the HDMI/DVI cable that came with my HR10-250.


I have the same TV and the same issue. I was using a HR10-250 with the HDMI cable for a few months with no problem. I don't mind messing with the format button to fix it but my wife thinks it's a major pain in the a$$ - especially since it's a brand new receiver.

It seems that the software needs to be changed to tell the HR20-700 to send a signal to the TV at startup to tell it what resolution to use.


----------



## pshaw0629 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have the HR20-700, along with a Sony KDP-51WS550, with an component to HDMI adapter going to the TV from the DVR.

When turning on the TV, I get static unless I hit the "Res" button to cycle through the resolutions until one clears up the static.

My software original version is 0x9c, and it's upgraded to 0xcc.

This problem is pretty consistent.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

HDNut said:


> Monty, I am having the same problem and I have managed to get the video back by walking over to the HR20 and cycling the resolution button on the front pannel. It is normally on 1080i, so I press it twice to get the resolution changed to 480i, then, as soon as the LED changes to 480i, I hit the button again to change the res to 480p, then as soon as the LED changes to 480p, I hit the button again to change the res to 720p, and repeat once more to change the res to 1080i again. The video returns to my Westinghouse 42-inch LCD by following that procedure. Let me know whether that works for you also. Good Luck!


Yes, that worked!! Thanks. Sure beats resetting the recorder. I was playing around with the problem some more and found an interesting thing. If the recorder is shut off while its on any resolution except for 1080i then when you turn it back on there is no problem. If you shut it off while on 1080i, then you'll have just static, no picture. However, per your suggestion, if that happens by cycling if through the resolutions directly on the recorder when you get back to 1080i it works fine... interesting!!


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Cherokee180c said:


> Gotchaa,
> 
> There is very little value in doing what you suggest for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


There may not be much value in doing this if you want to "blame" a piece of equipment for your issues (ie. the HR20), but from a diagnostic point of view I think there is value in doing this:

1. I have seen many people report issues with all kinds of different equipment, but this very rarely is for the same exact equipment for two different users. Taking the receiver out of the loop in this case adds to the general knowledgebase.

2. Your second point seems to be mostly aimed at blaming the HR20 for the problems being seen. This is most likely the case, but by connecting the HDMI output to the receiver and the TV it will help the D* software engineers to diagnose whether the issue is with the HDMI port on a particular brand of receiver, television or both. I think that is the ultimate goal here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is one of the main purposes for this thread.... 

There are how many DIFFERENT TV's out there with HDMI ports...
DirecTV can only physically test so many...

What I wanted from this thread, was a list of TV's and models numbers so:

1) DirecTV could go down to the local Best Buy and pick one of "your" models up and test it, so they can identify why their implementation of the relatively young HDMI protocol isn't working with that model

or 

2) Contact the manufacturer of that TV/Model (which may not be the name on the TV), and find out what their implementation is like

or

3) Contact the manufacturer of that TV/Model and find out WHO made their HDMI interface/chipset, and see if there is any corrolation amongst those models. It wouldn't be too surprising to find a single chipset/implementation amongst mulitple brands, and one tweak to the HDMI protocol on the HR20, boom... all those TV's could be fixed....




Another note that I would like to see added...
If you are doing any "conversions" with the HDMI output also post that such as:

-) Going from HDMI to DVI via converter (also list what converter you are using)
-) Going into a Stereo/Amp switcher (please state which Stereo/Amp and TV you are using)
-) Going to an HDMI/DVI switcher (please list which switcher)

Basically:
Describe the path of your signal from the point it leaves your HR20 to your Display Device.


----------



## neotide (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a Westinghouse LVM-42w2 with the firmware version 1.1. I also have the issue when turning off my system I get no video when I power things on over 90% of the time. On occassion it will show video and look good then everything has a massive pink overtone to the entire picture. Cycling through the resolutions from the front of the HR20 seems to fix the issue. D* told me it could be my HDMI cable although I never had this issue on my H20 and after reading this thread I'm sure it's a problem with HDMI chipset on my monitor. I'm going to hook up component cables until a patch comes out for this.

I forgot to mention that this is a direct connection to my Westinghouse LVM-42w2 with a 6 ft AudioQuest HDMI X cable.


----------



## hoosier84 (Sep 17, 2006)

hoosier84 said:


> I got a new HR-20 700 hooked up yesterday and the HDMI is not working. Component does work. It is hooked up with a Panasonic AE900U projector so I cannot address the audio issue. It replaced the older DTV HD DVR that worked fine with the same HDMI cable connection and my Oppo DVD is working fine with that same cable via a switcher. Checked with switcher and with direct hdmi cable connection to the HR20 and still nothing.


Wanted to add that I hooked up my HR20 with our other hd tv, a 37" Panny plasma and the HDMI connection worked fine.

So it definitely appears to be an issue between the HR20 and the Panasonic AE900U projector. I imagine I'll just have to be patient with component until an upgrade comes down from DirecTV to fix this.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Rules for this thread:
> 
> 1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
> 
> ...


Samsung 46IN DLP
HR20-700 being installed
HDMI cable sending no output
Component working just fine
also DVR is hung on HD DVR+ screen


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spidey said:


> also DVR is hung on HD DVR+ screen


How long is "hung".... on my latest install, it had to sit on that screen easily for 5 minutes, if not longer, before it got to the setup screen.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How long is "hung".... on my latest install, it had to sit on that screen easily for 5 minutes, if not longer, before it got to the setup screen.


about 20 minutes. Installer gave up and went to go get a new receiver he thinks this one is bad. SO maybe the HDMI issue is related to a busted receiver


----------



## Hilbe (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI, I have had no problems using my DENON AVR-2807 to do the HDMI video switching. I highly recommend this receiver in conjunction with the HR20.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

My only problem with the HDMI on the HR20 is when changing between channels with different resolutions. The resolution lights on the HR20 make it seem as though it jumps around between several resolutions before staying on the correct one. In the process, my tv sometimes gets stuck on the wrong one. For example, when changing from 720p to 1080i, the light flicks over to 480i a couple times and my tv ends up on 480i while the image it's getting is in 1080i. The result is that I see about a quarter of a blown up 1080i image.

I imagine this is a problem with the handshake, but not sure if it's the HR20's problem or the tv's. It's a new tv and my first experience with HD.

Sharp Aquos 37" LCD. I think the model number is 40C37U. It's the Costco one on sale there now. Connected directly with HDMI cable.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Edit: Double posted.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Koz said:


> My only problem with the HDMI on the HR20 is when changing between channels with different resolutions. The resolution lights on the HR20 make it seem as though it jumps around between several resolutions before staying on the correct one. In the process, my tv sometimes gets stuck on the wrong one. For example, when changing from 720p to 1080i, the light flicks over to 480i a couple times and my tv ends up on 480i while the image it's getting is in 1080i. The result is that I see about a quarter of a blown up 1080i image.
> 
> I imagine this is a problem with the handshake, but not sure if it's the HR20's problem or the tv's. It's a new tv and my first experience with HD.
> 
> Sharp Aquos 37" LCD. I think the model number is 40C37U. It's the Costco one on sale there now. Connected directly with HDMI cable.


I've noticed this as well. The HR20 will start trying a bunch of different resolutions when changing channels. I don't know why the resolution light for 480i or p will light up when I'm changing channels between a 1080i and a 720p broadcast; I've never had it not display video though, just seems to have trouble figuring out which resolution to output. I'm running in native mode and connected to my tv via HDMI if that makes any difference. My tv is a Sony KDF50WE655.


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a Samsung HLR-5078 and The HDMI only passes PCM audio even on a DD channel


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

firemed509 said:


> I have a Samsung HLR-5078 and The HDMI only passes PCM audio even on a DD channel


Have you hit the reset button since your HR20 was updated to 0xCC? Many have had to hit the reset button for the HR20 to output DD after the latest update.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

spidey said:


> about 20 minutes. Installer gave up and went to go get a new receiver he thinks this one is bad. SO maybe the HDMI issue is related to a busted receiver


well since they came in with new box everything seems ok now. HDMI worked once we forced the receiver from 480i to 480p


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if I should post it here, but the optical out is always live even when the unit is power down.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

When I turned on my Sony KDFE-A10 tv that connects to the HR20 through the HDMI output, my picture turned a pinkish color. I tried turning off and on the HR20 with no success. I rebooted the unit, and the HDMI was working again. This is my first problem with HDMI.


----------



## blake1484 (Sep 19, 2006)

spidey said:


> about 20 minutes. Installer gave up and went to go get a new receiver he thinks this one is bad. SO maybe the HDMI issue is related to a busted receiver


Yeah, I had the same problem. After two receivers the installer gave up. Anyone had similar problems. It was hooked up using component cables. DirecTv kept telling him to hold down the record button and the down button at the same time, as some sort of fix. Any idea how long he should leave the welcome scrren before it goes to setup. It just kept cycling through resolution modes before making it to the setup screen.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I get DD audio on channels I don't subscribe to. IE, HBO & SHO HD.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I get DD audio on channels I don't subscribe to. IE, HBO & SHO HD.


Have you tried this on the x-rated channels?


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

No audio on ESPN Monday Night Football, Channel 73...that is the only channel I am having this problem...anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

gbubar said:


> No audio on ESPN Monday Night Football, Channel 73...that is the only channel I am having this problem...anyone else with the same problem?


Now it is back...didn't do anything...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

gbubar said:


> Now it is back...didn't do anything...


It was a transmission issue and many others experienced the same problem with both the HR20 and H20 receivers.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> It was a transmission issue and many others experienced the same problem with both the HR20 and H20 receivers.


Thanks


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Have you tried this on the x-rated channels?


Yes.  Nothing.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR20-700 at 00CC software level (just got the box). Samsung LN-S4696D, when I select 480i on the HR20 the Samsung says mode not supported. Worked fine with the HR10-250.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

RAD said:


> HR20-700 at 00CC software level (just got the box). Samsung LN-S4696D, when I select 480i on the HR20 the Samsung says mode not supported. Worked fine with the HR10-250.


my sharp aquos has done that with all the updates... I just locked the box to 720p works fine


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

houskamp said:


> my sharp aquos has done that with all the updates... I just locked the box to 720p works fine


Understand, just that it defeats the purpose of the "native" display option.
Thanks


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

JVC 61" P61R1U DILA 1080p.. no picture until resoultion toggle. HDMI>HDMI


----------



## mbrucedogs (Sep 14, 2006)

Using a Video Scaler / Video Switcher and HDMI

Equipment: 
Key Digital: *iSync HD 1080p Video Scaler * 
Samsung HL-S5679W
HR20-700s

I have all of my different video/audio sources hooked up to the iSync HD. A H20 was hooked up with this before I got the new HR20, and there were no issues.

I have gone through 2 updates and have the latest 0xCC update that occured this past saturday. Even after the update the HDMI still doesn't work. If you reset the box, the D* badge/logo shows up for a moment. However the box then goes through the resolutions and then the screen goes black. I have tried everything that has been listed in the forums as far as recycling through the formats etc...

Still no fix except using Componet Cable, which seems to have issues at times as well with blue lines on the screen.

A technician was here this morning and couldn't do anything so he called Advanced Tech Support. They told me that they can only guarantee the HR20 to work when it is directly hooked up to the TV. If you are using an intermediate device like a A/V receiver, Video Switcher or Video Scaler, they can't guarantee it will work.

I am giving them till the end of the year to fix the issue. At that point I will be switching to another DSS or Cable provider.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

This is one of my first problems with the HR20. Since it has already been reported, I'll just confirm it and give my details.

I was watching an MPEG2 channel and switched to an MPEG4 channel (Memphis local channel 5). No audio through HDMI. I hit Channel up, then Channel down, and the audio came back.

The HR20 is connected directly to a Samsung HL-S5687W via HDMI. No other cables are connected. The TV was manufactured in July 2006. If the firmware version is needed, I can probably dig that up.

Paul


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

does the hdmi allow you to use 480i

with my hr10-250 it only works on 480p 720p 1080i
samsung lcd hdtv


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> does the hdmi allow you to use 480i
> 
> with my hr10-250 it only works on 480p 720p 1080i
> samsung lcd hdtv


Depends on your TV... Some TV's don't accept a 480i via HDMI/DVI or even component.

My TV won't allow it via HDMI/DVI, but it does work on component.


----------



## hoosier84 (Sep 17, 2006)

hoosier84 said:


> Wanted to add that I hooked up my HR20 with our other hd tv, a 37" Panny plasma and the HDMI connection worked fine.
> 
> So it definitely appears to be an issue between the HR20 and the Panasonic AE900U projector. I imagine I'll just have to be patient with component until an upgrade comes down from DirecTV to fix this.


Took this further and tested my projector with a 15-foot HDMI cable and a 3-foot HDMI cable. The current setup that is not working is with a 25-foot HDMI cable. All the cables are from Monoprice.

The HR20 did not work with the 15-foot cable but did work with the 3-foot cable.

When I did have it working with the 3-foot HDMI I could discern no noticeable difference in quality between HDMI and Component, so I'm probably going to just live with component until an update or something corrects this. Frustrating that it couldn't even work with a 15-foot cable.

Is anybody here have a long 15-foot or longer HDMI cable that is working with the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Between my two cables:

HDMI-HDMI (9ft) -> HDMI/DVI converter (passive) -> DVI/DVI (12ft)

Works fine.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm getting no video or sound when connecting the HR20 to my TV using a HDMI connection. Cycling thru the format (480p, 720p, 1080i) has no effect. And yes I have native video turned off. I have reset and powered down several times and it still doesn't work.

When I use component video I get video and audio. 

Model TV - Sony SXRD -KDS-R60XBR1 - 60 Inch Projection TV

HR20 Software Version - 0xcc


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

hoosier84 said:


> I got a new HR-20 700 hooked up yesterday and the HDMI is not working. Component does work. It is hooked up with a Panasonic AE900U projector so I cannot address the audio issue. It replaced the older DTV HD DVR that worked fine with the same HDMI cable connection and my Oppo DVD is working fine with that same cable via a switcher. Checked with switcher and with direct hdmi cable connection to the HR20 and still nothing.


Same thing happened to me yesterday after my installation. I know this sounds to simple but I looked at the back of the reciever and noticed the installer did not push the HDMI cable in quite all the way. He said they are fragile and did not want to force it. I pushed it in all the way and now the HDMI works. 
On another note, I did have problems with the picture freezing up and then going to a dark gray screen after the installer left. The tech at Direct TV had me do a "hard reset" and as of last night it was working fine.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

My DVI worked perfectly with the HR10-250 on a Sony KF-42WE610 connected with a HDMI to DVI cable straight into the tv. But with the HR20 it gets the gray snowy screen until I cycle thru the different resolution. I really like the new box so Iam just using component until it is fixed. I do notice that the picture quality is a little sharper and crisper with the DVI over the component on my tv anyway.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a sony kp46wt500, Hr20-700 connected via HDMI to DVI cable that came with the HR10-250. Turn tv off, along with box at same time, turn tv back on, nothing but snow, have to recycle the resoloutions (I know this has been mentioned i am just giving earl another model)


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll post this again since it's still happening with this build...

HR20 connected to Pioneer 74TXVi with HDMI, this in turn in connected to a Pioneer 1130HD plasma via HDMI.

I get HDMI output starting up, up until the graphic DirecTv HD DVR. When it starts with the "Acquiring information from the satellite" it loses sync, but HDMI is still active per the receiver light. Sync never comes back.

I have it connected via Component/Optical for now and it works fine. Additionally I have a Toshiba HDA1 HD DVD player connected to the receiver and plasma via HDMI -> 74TXVi receiver -> 1130HD and it works fine and that player is picky.


----------



## shibz101 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok.... I just have a Sony 34" XBR HD CRT and recently bought the new HR20. I had it hooked up for a week or so via Component cables..... no problems. I ordered a DVI to HDMI monster cable and disconnected the Component cables. So what I have is DVI connection on Sony TV plugged into HDMI Directv HR20. 

-When I turn the tv off and turn it back on.... just snow but I have audio. 

-If I turn off the HR20 and leave the tv on and then turn the HR20 back on ..no problems.

-I used the 'format' button to regain picture but it only cycles through 480 and never goes to 720 or 1080. I have to walk up to the HR20 and press the "RES" button to get it back to 1080. This is driving me insane! 

any thoughts/suggestions?

-also, if I'm watching regular SD(480)...is it a better picture quality with SVideo or the HDMI/DVI route?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

shibz101 said:


> ok.... I just have a Sony 34" XBR HD CRT and recently bought the new HR20. I had it hooked up for a week or so via Component cables..... no problems. I ordered a DVI to HDMI monster cable and disconnected the Component cables. So what I have is DVI connection on Sony TV plugged into HDMI Directv HR20.
> 
> -When I turn the tv off and turn it back on.... just snow but I have audio.
> 
> -If I turn off the HR20 and leave the tv on and then turn the HR20 back on ..no problems.


I have a programmable remote that turns everything on within 1 second of each other. maybe thats why I haven't seen any of these problems


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Rules for this thread:
> 
> 1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
> 
> 2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.


I have a Sony KFWE610 (first generation HD lcd rear projection, 50 inch). Component works fine, but HDMI-->DVI stopped working after i turned the set off. Only got snow. The audio worked fine but that came over via RCA. I went back to component and things are okay.

Incredible that something as basic as video output doesn't work well with the HR20. I'm also having audio issues on a different tv (an SXRD that I'm not even going to try HDMI with until i hear HDMI issues are resolved). I get "popping" on the HD audio on that (also coming over via component). What a joke.


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

I am having the Pink/Purple picture that has been previously mentioned, and a reboot has not fixed the problem, nor has cycling through the resolutions. Video feed is as follows:

HR20 ->HDMI cable->Integra DTR 7.1 Receiver->HDMI/DVI cable->Sony KP46WT500.

I have also tried a HDMI power booster between the HR20 and the Integra and also between the Integra and the TV with no luck.

Running the HR20 directly into the TV via HDMI/DVI cable works flawlessly and utilizing component cables to the Integra also works.

It appears there is an HDMI compatability issue between the HR20 and the Integra. I hope this can be fixed via firmware update.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

Samsung HLN467WX/XAA
Onkyo HT-R640
HR20-700 oxcc software

With the HR20-700 connected to the Onkyo HDMI to HDMI and the Onkyo connected to the Samsung HDMI to DVI I get a pink overtone on the screen. If I connect the HR20-700 directly to the TV with the HDMI to DVI cable it works fine.

My H10-250 did not have this problem.

My fix right now is connecting the HR20-700 directly to Samsung and connecting HR20-700 audio to Onkyo via Optical (the only audio that works with HDMI).

Interestingly my Onkyo DVD connected to Onkyo HT-R640 HDMI to HDMI had the same problem, but it actually has some video adjustment (are you paying attention DTV?) Selecting RGB instead of RGB Full Spectrum(default for HDMI on this device) fixes the problem. Go figure.


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Samsung HLN467WX/XAA
> Onkyo HT-R640
> HR20-700 oxcc software
> 
> With the HR20-700 connected to the Onkyo HDMI to HDMI and the Onkyo connected to the Samsung HDMI to DVI I get a pink overtone on the screen. If I connect the HR20-700 directly to the TV with the HDMI to DVI cable it works fine.


Interesting. Integra is made by Onkyo.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

golfjunkie said:


> I am having the Pink/Purple picture that has been previously mentioned, and a reboot has not fixed the problem, nor has cycling through the resolutions. Video feed is as follows:
> 
> HR20 ->HDMI cable->Integra DTR 7.1 Receiver->HDMI/DVI cable->Sony KP46WT500.
> 
> ...


It's likely going to be the Integra, what version of HDMI does it run? I would certainly open a support ticket and see if there is a firmware update available.

I know with my Pioneer Elite 74, I had a similar issue with the HD DVD player, same symptoms, and it also was an HDMI 1.2 product, the Pioneer was HDMI 1.1. Finally Pioneer flashed the firmware for the HDMI and it worked fine afterwards. My guess is the Integra may also require an update as it functions as an HDMI repeater. I wouldn't expect an HR20 update to resolve anything. Like you've tested from HR20 to TV no issues...the Integra is the problem.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

The Onkyo HT-R640 has HDMI version 1.1.

And it's supposed to be a brand new product. Any hope it can be upgraded?


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Cherokee180c said:


> Gotchaa,
> 
> There is very little value in doing what you suggest for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


H20 and the HR20 are not the same. There is value in isolating the chain, it will help isolate the compatability issue. Your receiver acts as an HDMI repeater, depending on what version of HDMI the receiver is 1.1 or 1.2, it is possible there is an incompatability there which we may require an update to the receiver (as well as the HR20).

I've been through numerous HDMI issues with devices including HD DVD and Blu-ray players all running HDMI 1.2 to HDMI 1.1 receiver and then HDMI/DVI to a display.

In the end the update required was for the HDMI repeater, the receiver. Point is don't assume it's just the HR20, your best bet is to open a support ticket with your receiver manufacturer and attack at it at both fronts.

When I had the issue with the Pioneer, it took a while for me to get Pioneer to resolve the issue, and they only updated their firmware after one of their new HDMI 1.2 devices had a similar issue. I now have no issues with HDMI. The problems that do remain are DD audio issues, which are attributable the HR20.


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

My Integra is also v1.1. I thought all new versions of HDMI were supposed to be backward compatible?


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

Backwards Compatible? I thought so too.

Maybe the HDMI Standards Board is made up of Microsoft Engineers.


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

I found this in the FAQs at HDMI.org:

Q. Some cable TV set-top boxes with HDMI outputs don’t deliver a picture to displays with HDMI inputs. What is the problem, and is there a solution?

In some cases, the set top box software does not activate or support the HDMI port. In other cases, cable TV set-top boxes don’t work correctly when used in conjunction with an A/V receiver (but will typically function correctly when connected directly to a TV or monitor). Investigation of some of these devices reveals that this is caused by an error in the way these set top box devices implement HDCP. Specifically, some of those boxes do not support "HDCP repeaters" (devices that pass along the signal to another device) such as an A/V Receiver or switch. We believe that this may be a problem in the initial versions of these products, and in some cases there is new firmware available that fixes this issue in HDMI (newer versions may already have this fix). We have been actively working with manufacturers to resolve these problems. We suggest that users contact their cable operator and request the new software to address these issues.


----------



## JonnyR (Sep 20, 2006)

My 2 year old Sony KD34XBR910 (34" HD CRT) has the HDMI problems. 

I am using an HDMI to DVI cable and if I turn on the receiver on before the TV, or power cycle the TV when the receiver is powered on, I get the gray screen. It is easily fixed by power cycling the receiver, but still needs to be addressed.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

I called Onkyo Support in NJ. They are having various HDMI problems with several of the newer Receivers for both Cable and Satellite. The problems have been both audio and video. They claim it's the cable/satellite companies problem at this point. They can try and duplicate your problem if you happen to have a 20" Panasonic flat screen. Which is all they have for testing.

Basically, no solutions as of yet.


----------



## shibz101 (Sep 20, 2006)

Anybody know when the OTA will be enabled? I bought this unit almost solely to get my locals in hi-def from my antenna.......

thanks,
John


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

shibz101 said:


> Anybody know when the OTA will be enabled? I bought this unit almost solely to get my locals in hi-def from my antenna.......
> 
> thanks,
> John


Current estimates are for next month, but no guarantees. You should really have posted this in another thread as this is just for HDMI problems. Anyways, welcome to the forum.


----------



## shibz101 (Sep 20, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Current estimates are for next month, but no guarantees. You should really have posted this in another thread as this is just for HDMI problems. Anyways, welcome to the forum.


oops...my bad! Thanks for the info though...


----------



## weez (Jun 18, 2006)

Same lack of (or totally messed up) video issue here (if I get a picture at all) when HR20 connected to Denon 4806CI receiver. No problem when connected directly to Sony Ruby. Component output from HR20 is fine going through receiver. HR10 HDMI output worked fine when connected to Denon.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

What version of HDMI is the H10-250? It must be an earlier version since it worked correctly with my v1.1 Onkyo.


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

Me too with HDMI problems--I had no audio (via optical to my Denon) while using HDMI directly to my Panasonic plasma (sorry-don't know the model number and I'm too lazy to try to manipulate it to see the back.) I was watching a recording of Nothing But Trailers from HDNet. I switced inputs on the TV to component and once the HDMI switch off, optical sound came back. I'll avoid HDMI for now, but I can see a (very small) improvement in PQ over component. I could not see any difference on my HR10. I wonder if I'm just imagining it? 

Bill


----------



## Burbon (Sep 21, 2006)

jedster said:


> I'm also having audio issues on a different tv (an SXRD that I'm not even going to try HDMI with until i hear HDMI issues are resolved). I get "popping" on the HD audio on that (also coming over via component). What a joke.


I'm also experiencing "popping" on the HD channels only. SD works fine. Sounds intermittent with high pitch popping noises.

I've tried the "Red Button Reset", unplugging the receiver, reconnecting HDMI cable, but the problem still remains. :nono2:

TV: Samsung HLP5063W
Connection: HDMI directly to TV.
Box: HR20-700 0xcc

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

This just started happening with the 0xCC upgrade. Prior to that I'm fairly sure it worked fine.

HR20 --> Yamaha RXV2600 (HDMI upscaling and switching stereo receiver) --> Vizio P50 (plasma monitor). The RXV2600 allows me to bring in a HDMI DVD player while having only a single HDMI cable run to the monitor. It's also the only receiver I found that was able to output and upscale anything (S-Video, component, etc) over that single HDMI connection to the monitor.

When the HR20 is powered down (along with the receiver and the monitor) it doesn't register an HDMI connection with the Yamaha on repowering all the units. No amonunt of button pushing on the HR20 or the Yamaha will make the Yamaha see that the HR20 is connected via HDMI. Pulling the plug on the HR20 is the only solution - at which point, after it reboots, everything works fine.

My solution is to not turn the HR20 off. If I leave the HR20 on and turn off the receiver and monitor, when I turn the receiver and monitor back on the Yamaha "sees" the HDMI connection from the HR20.


----------



## the_wolffpack (Sep 21, 2006)

I completely understand your situation. I have the Sony SXRD -KDS-R50XBR1 and have the same issue with the HDMI connection. I even called Sony and they told me the only connection I should need is the hdmi from the tv to the hr20, then the optical output on the tv to the audio receiver. This is too easy to mess up but it does not produce any sound. I have an ota connected to the tv to pick up local hd channels and the tv looks great and produces a digital sound to my receiver. I am going to try to connect directly from the hr20 digital output to the receiver. I should not have to do this with the hdmi connection, but it is worth a shot. The picture quality is only 1/2 of the hd experience the other is the sound.



Wire Paladin said:


> I'm getting no video or sound when connecting the HR20 to my TV using a HDMI connection. Cycling thru the format (480p, 720p, 1080i) has no effect. And yes I have native video turned off. I have reset and powered down several times and it still doesn't work.
> 
> When I use component video I get video and audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

DirecTV is aware of the problems mentioned in these threads... and will correct them as quickly as possible. 

Hang in there....


----------



## the_wolffpack (Sep 21, 2006)

Not what I was wanting to hear. But it appears to be correct. Looked in the manual to verify. Here is an answer I received today in the Directv forums...


"While the Sony KDSR50XBR1 will output Dolby Digital via the optical output when you are receiving an off-the-air ATSC broadcast, it will NOT pass Dolby Digital 5.1 that is received via the HDMI input. (See page 115 of your user's guide). It only can handle uncompressed two-channel PCM audio from an HDMI source like the HR20. However you can run an optical cable from your HR20 to your AV receiver and decode Dolby Digital 5.1 there. This is a limitation of most HDTV's with HDMI interfaces now.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

OK, here's my issue:

Just had my HR20 installed with the TV in my sig. Connected from HR20 to TV directly with HDMI-to-HDMI cable. I have a digital optical cable connected to my surround sound system which I use exclusively for audio (I have my TV's speakers turned off), so I can't attest to any HDMI audio issues.

The issue I'm having is that my TV has a "16:9 Enhanced" mode that automatically kicks in when it senses widescreen input from the video source. This means it narrows the electron beam projected onto the picture tube so that it only projects a 16:9 beam onto the 4:3 screen, so that it doesn't waste electrons projecting black bars above & below the widescreen image. (You can read about the feature at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like.)

The problem: No matter what format the HR20 is outputting (480i thru 1080i), this "Enhanced Mode" is being activated thru the HDMI input. The picture is displayed properly when using component cables.

If my TV has a "firmware version," I don't know what it is. The HR20 is updated to the latest software (0xCC).


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

Why does this always happen to me. Everytime I get a new toy something goes wrong and my wife gets to say , I told you not to buy it.
Im having a new HR20 DVR installed Saturday. And with my luck, Im sure I will have all of the HDMI problems too. 
I have a direct link to TV. A Sony 50E2000 LCD


----------



## gwrentch03 (Sep 14, 2006)

1. Problem - Wife recorded her soap opera on hd channel 4 WRC out of DC and only had sound and no picture. Wife was not happy. Have had DVR about a week and a half and this is the first issue with blank screen and just sound. 

2. Have HR 20 hooked up via HDMI to DVI directly to my Hitachi 57TWX20B. Have the latest upgrade of 0xcc, which was done this past saturday 9/16/06


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

eric.starwars said:


> Why does this always happen to me. Everytime I get a new toy something goes wrong and my wife gets to say , I told you not to buy it.
> Im having a new HR20 DVR installed Saturday. And with my luck, Im sure I will have all of the HDMI problems too.
> I have a direct link to TV. A Sony 50E2000 LCD


Not to fret -- YOurs is the same equipment I have...so far 4 shows recorded (including future scheduled ones)...all is well. This HR20 is great so far with the Sony. I ahve another one in my Home Theater as well - equally no problems so far.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I also noticed that no matter what output method is being used, it seems messed up. For me to properly view widescreen content, I have to use the "stretch" option. If I choose "letterbox," it squishes the content vertically and adds bars above & below, even though it's already displaying widescreen programming. It makes the whole picture look distorted (vertically squashed). Selecting "stretch" displays the image properly. Somethings up...


----------



## illini (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got my HR20-700 installed 1 week ago and I noticed audio sync problems on all HD channels here and there...not bad, only a hair of a hair of a second off but today I DVR'd Survivor and I just went to watch it and MY GOD, the audio was off like 3 seconds. That does me no good. 

Connection is HDMI coming from Panasonic TH-50PX600U.

I had display at Native but turned off cuz it was too slow switching so I left it on 1080i, which is fine cuz ESPN is the only HD channel that switched to 720p when I used Native. I keep the STB at 1080i Piller Box.

I do have optical coming out of Panny and into receiver but usually only use with DVD's and football games. Otherwise, just using the panny's speakers.

I have read many people who have sync issues and have even read CEO's remarks about not Directv's equipment but more so the broadcast channel. Odd. Thoughts?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Try the audio via the amp.... 
There are known "quirks" with the HDMI... and with audio via HDMI.

BTW.... INI (when does basketball season start? Since Football is nearly over(


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive have the HDMI issue where i loose picture when my TV is off for a while. Does anyone think that if I use an HDMI to DVI cable i wont see this problem? Does DVI eliminate the HDCP somehow? (i dont care about sound since i use my receiver)


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

cpbergie said:


> Ive have the HDMI issue where i loose picture when my TV is off for a while. Does anyone think that if I use an HDMI to DVI cable i wont see this problem? Does DVI eliminate the HDCP somehow? (i dont care about sound since i use my receiver)


I'm using an HDMI to DVI cable direct connection to my Sony TV and everytime I shut off either the HR20 or the TV I'll lose my picture until I cycle it manually through all the resolutions.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Samsung HLN467WX/XAA
> Onkyo HT-R640
> HR20-700 oxcc software
> 
> ...


Just to follow up. I installed a brand spanking new Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma yesterday. It has the same pink problem. Has to be the way the Onkyo is handling the HDMI. Whether or not a HR20-700 software update will fix it is any ones guess. For now I connected the plasma directly to the HR20-700 via HDMI and the Audio via Optic to the Onkyo. Unfortunately this means I have to use Component for the DVD unless I buy another $150 HDMI module for the plasma. Oh well. The picture is great on this thing!


----------



## illini (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Try the audio via the amp....
> There are known "quirks" with the HDMI... and with audio via HDMI.
> 
> BTW.... INI (when does basketball season start? Since Football is nearly over(


Thanks Earl...I do have optical coming out of Panny into receiver, but like I said, only use here and here for movies and games. Otherwise, it's the HDMI from the Panny to the HR20-700.

And why do they have so many issues with HDMI, what happen to the best possible video and audio, blah, blah blah.

OT - Basketball very soon. Football, HAAAAA. If the hoop team make the tourney this year it will be a great accomplishment. Next year is the team that is suppose to be lights out.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I have a slightly different problem than those previously described.
I have the following:
HR20 to Denon 4306 via component.
All incoming signals are upconverted to 1080i by the Denon and then sent to a Mits 73727 via HDMI.
While watching HR20 content, all is well until I use the "30 sec slip." At that time, if I have a lengthy (4 or 5 multiple slip) the HDMI "handshake" is lost until I either hit pause or play. The handshake is then re-established and the picture returns.

I have not had this problem if I use 3xFF instead of multiple "30 sec slips."
It seems to me that the slip is choppier than a regular FF and speculate that this choppiness is causing the machines to lose their "handshake."

Anybody with some real knowledge care to comment?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## bethg727 (Sep 2, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Just to follow up. I installed a brand spanking new Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma yesterday. It has the same pink problem. Has to be the way the Onkyo is handling the HDMI. Whether or not a HR20-700 software update will fix it is any ones guess. For now I connected the plasma directly to the HR20-700 via HDMI and the Audio via Optic to the Onkyo. Unfortunately this means I have to use Component for the DVD unless I buy another $150 HDMI module for the plasma. Oh well. The picture is great on this thing!


I also have an Onkyo receiver. Both the HR20 & my older HR10 have the pink problem when going through the Onkyo.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Just to follow up. I installed a brand spanking new Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma yesterday. It has the same pink problem. Has to be the way the Onkyo is handling the HDMI. Whether or not a HR20-700 software update will fix it is any ones guess. For now I connected the plasma directly to the HR20-700 via HDMI and the Audio via Optic to the Onkyo. Unfortunately this means I have to use Component for the DVD unless I buy another $150 HDMI module for the plasma. Oh well. The picture is great on this thing!


I was thinking of buying the 50PHD9UK to replace my 2 year old 42PHD6UY. Thanks for the advanced review! How does SD look with HDMI connected directly to the 9UK?


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

I cant seem to find any channels that are displaying the "DD" symbol on my HR20, and my receiver isn't playing anything in the DD5.1 mode. Both my H20 and my HR10 are displaying the same channels as DD. Anyone know how to help?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

pappys said:


> I cant seem to find any channels that are displaying the "DD" symbol on my HR20, and my receiver isn't playing anything in the DD5.1 mode. Both my H20 and my HR10 are displaying the same channels as DD. Anyone know how to help?


Have you done at least 1 reset since the latest update? Many people, including myself, needed to hit the reset button after the 0xCC update on the HR20 to get it to recongnize and output DD signals.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

911medic said:


> OK, here's my issue:
> 
> Just had my HR20 installed with the TV in my sig. Connected from HR20 to TV directly with HDMI-to-HDMI cable. I have a digital optical cable connected to my surround sound system which I use exclusively for audio (I have my TV's speakers turned off), so I can't attest to any HDMI audio issues.
> 
> ...


It seems that you are configuring your television as 16:9. You should go to the setup screen and configure the television to 4:3.


----------



## mikethewxguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Having HDMI issues as well:

*What doesn't work:*

HR20 ---> HDMI Cable (3ft) ---> Monoprice 5X1 HDMI Switcher ---> HDMI Cable (25 ft) ---> Panasonic AE900U Projector

*What does work:*

HR20 ---> HDMI Cable (25ft) ---> Panasonic AE900U Projector

Tried cycling the 'RES" button - and get nothing via HDMI using my monoprice Switcher. I'm having to use component right now, because I absolutely need a HDMI switcher in my setup (HTPC/HD-DVD via HDMI) and (XBOX 360 via Component).

Any others w/ monoprice Switcher problems?

EDIT: Looking at monoprice's website, it seems there is a REV 2.0 version of the 5X1 HDMI switch. I wonder if this REV 2.0 would fix my HDMI issues?

Here is a photo of the Monoprice switch:


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the HR20 with 25' HDMI cable to the Sanyo PLV-Z3 projector.
OxCC update. Locked into 1080i resolution. When I power everything back on I will intermittently get the blank screen. It is fixed by cycling through the format button.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Have you done at least 1 reset since the latest update? Many people, including myself, needed to hit the reset button after the 0xCC update on the HR20 to get it to recongnize and output DD signals.


If I reset my machine, will I lose my recorded material?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

pappys said:


> If I reset my machine, will I lose my recorded material?


I've had to reset both my HR20's several times and I've never lost a recording.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> I've had to reset both my HR20's several times and I've never lost a recording.


By "reset" I mean the little red button.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

ahhh, I'm as happy as a _little girl_ :lol:

That reset worked. I still don't see the little DD sign on by the channel number like the H20 shows. That would make life a little easier for the WIF factor!


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Vitor said:


> It seems that you are configuring your television as 16:9. You should go to the setup screen and configure the television to 4:3.


Nope, it's configured as a 4:3. It doesn't matter if I configure it as 16:9, either, it still is detecting the signal from the HR20 via HDMI as widescreen content, and is kicking into the "enhanced mode." HDMI with the HR10 worked fine with this feature, and using component cables works fine with the HR20. It's a problem with the HR20's HDMI signal.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

pappys said:


> If I reset my machine, will I lose my recorded material?


No, but you lose the guide info for some idiotic reason. And it takes days for it to get downloaded again.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> I was thinking of buying the 50PHD9UK to replace my 2 year old 42PHD6UY. Thanks for the advanced review! How does SD look with HDMI connected directly to the 9UK?


The SD is pretty good, but I'm comparing it to my two year old Samsung DLP. It's great to be able to watch poorly lit scenes again. The HD is amazing. It seems to overdue reds, but this could be fixed if I put some effort into it. I have the HR20's Native TV Resolution option turned on, which works, but it can take up to five seconds to make the switch from SD to HD and HD to SD. It does all sorts of weird things during the transition.

I ordered it as a Framed Plasma direct from Panasonic. The frame however has not arrived. They do not order it from their factory until you receive your TV. It is suppose to look like a picture hanging on the wall with a screensaver DVD playing. At least that's how I sold it to the wife.:lol:


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> The SD is pretty good, but I'm comparing it to my two year old Samsung DLP. It's great to be able to watch poorly lit scenes again. The HD is amazing. It seems to overdue reds, but this could be fixed if I put some effort into it. I have the HR20's Native TV Resolution option turned on, which works, but it can take up to five seconds to make the switch from SD to HD and HD to SD. It does all sorts of weird things during the transition.
> 
> I ordered it as a Framed Plasma direct from Panasonic. The frame however has not arrived. They do not order it from their factory until you receive your TV. It is suppose to look like a picture hanging on the wall with a screensaver DVD playing. At least that's how I sold it to the wife.:lol:


I might have to get really creative with my CFO as well if I am to secure funding for this project. 

There is a VERY long picture sync time on my 42PHD6UY as well when using native out of the H20 or the HR20. For this reason I determined that 1080i almost always looks the best anyway so I locked it there and stopped it from floating to native. YMMV


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

May or May not help.

When setting up, we just plugged in the HDMI, and never got a picture.
then we plugged in S-Video and got a picture.

Turns out that when the HR20, first out of the box before software update, the start up resolution is at 480i, and HDMI does not support 480i. 

You might have to hit an on screen OK to keep the startup process going, which if you are just looking at a blank HDMI input is hard to figure out. But once it was going and we changed the Resolution, the HDMI worked great. 
This is the one thing that seems to work great. 

Pattcap


----------



## induna (Aug 18, 2006)

pattcap said:


> Turns out that when the HR20, first out of the box before software update, the start up resolution is at 480i, and HDMI does not support 480i.
> 
> Pattcap


Actually, HDMI supports 480i just fine, but some TVs do not support 480i over HDMI.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Turned on the box this morning and black screen (I'm using HDMI cable to TV). Connected to TV using component cable and I can see the screen but not with HDMI cable. Stopped recording on both turners and changed to different channels and after a few channels, it started to work with HDMI cable again!


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I have my HR20 connected via HDMI to a Samsung HL-S5688 and a Yamaha Receiver (2400). I've had 2 minor problems:

1. When I used native mode, there as a 1/4 inch green line along the entire left side of the TV screen. The only reason I'm saying this is a minor problem is b/c I'm not going to use native - it's too slow.

2. The audio on MPEG-4 stations seems a bit "choppy". Also, the video on MPEG-4 stations went out a couple of times during the Jets football game yesterday. I think it went out twice during the entire game and what I mean by went out is that for about a second the video was scrammbled a bit. Both of these issues may have nothing to do with the HR20 and may be related to MPEG-4.


----------



## frydryce (Sep 7, 2006)

well add another one for HDMI->DVI issues

i have my box directly connected via HDMI->DVI cable to my KDF60 (60" XBR LCD Rear Projector - i forget the exact model number... its about 3 years old).

Quite often when the television is turned on, all we get is grey static. basically you need to turn off and on the TV a few times to get it to work. Anyone who owns a bulb driven set knows this is a bad thing. i guess i'm sticking with component until HDMI issues are fixed.

-Unofficial Beta Tester #973664


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

My HR20-700 got installed today. No glitches. The TV was turned off, and the HR20 was then turned on, followed by turning the TV on. The HR20 feeds the Monoprice 5x1 switch, which feeds the Sammy HL-R5667W. 6 ft cable from HR20 to Switch, 6 ft cable from Switch to Sammy. Video showed up right away via HDMI at 480i, then I cycled it up to 720p (native resolution of the Sammy)

So, the person who asked if the Monoprice switch would work, the answer is yes. I have not tested turning the TV off and then back on again. I'll check it in the morning. This post is just to confirm a couple things:

1. The Monoprice 5x1 can work (the other poseter got no signal no matter what he did.)

2. The HDMI output from the H20 is at least basically compatible with the Sammy's HDMI Input.

The HDMI disappearing after the TV is turned off and then back on will be tested tomorrow morning.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, had a few glitches wathing some recorded stuff tonight. It locked up a few times but I was able to get it going again by exiting out and the starting the program again. I was about 15 minutes behind the live brodcast.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I turned the Samsung HL-R5667W on this morning and the HDMI was live. No problems, so I can confirm that the HR20-700/MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI Switch/Samsung HL-R5667W with 6' interconnecting cables between the HR20 > Switch > TV works perfectly. I'm set to a fixed output of 720p.

I do not turn the HR20 off...it runs live 24/7, that is how I run all my equipment except the TV itself (lamp life). Both the TV and the HR20 are on their own separate 1100 watt UPS. (APC)

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## mikethewxguy (Mar 12, 2006)

hasan

I was the one having Monoprice 5X1 HDMI switch issues.

Can you tell me if you have the *REV2.0* version of the 5X1 HDMI switch from Monoprice? I don't think there is anyway of telling by looking at the box or the switch itself (maybe on the box though) - but I think by looking at your order/invoice you might be able to say. If it doesn't say REV 2.0 - you have the same one I do...

Mine is not the REV 2.0 - but I am exchanging it for one this week (thanks to Sean @ Monoprice) and hope that will fix my problems.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## twidget2000 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yesterday I went to watch a program I recorded during Sunday Nights Football game. When I pressed the play button the video started, but the audio was from live TV. The only way I was able to get the playback audio was to change the video fornat (480, 720, 1080) Not just pan or chop etc... but the resolution size. When I did that the audio returned. When I then wanted to switch to live TV the audio would completely go away. After a 45 min call to D* they had me reset the box, deleting all the shows I had recorded. This did fix the problem however, thankfully I got the box Sunday AM and there were only a few programs.

I am just afraid it will return.

Has anyone else experienced this?

I am connected to my Phillips 42PF9631D/37 Plasma via HDMI monster cable.

Running latest Firmware on TV and 0xcc on HR20.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikethewxguy said:


> hasan
> 
> I was the one having Monoprice 5X1 HDMI switch issues.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I don't know which revision, but I bought it about 6 months ago when I got the Sammy DLP. I'm quite pleased with it, as it worked fine with the 360 which was DVI > HDMI cable, and now the HR20 which is full DMI. I listen to my audio via the home theater setup, but now that I have the full HDMI cable, I can get DD through the Sammy TV...not that I ever use it that way.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## duane (Aug 17, 2006)

Tim Sly said:


> I have the HR20 with 25' HDMI cable to the Sanyo PLV-Z3 projector.
> OxCC update. Locked into 1080i resolution. When I power everything back on I will intermittently get the blank screen. It is fixed by cycling through the format button.


I am seeing the same intermittent blank screen issue using a 15' HDMI cable to my Sony VPL-HS20 projector. Cycling through the format does not correct my problem as it did for Tim in quote above. This blank screen happens every 60-90 seconds - almost as if the HR20 and the projector are "checking" on each other - causing the problem. Does anyone think that this is a faulty HR20, or am I forced to go component? Thanks for the great ideas in these posts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW FIRMWARE UPDATE THIS MORNING. New threads pending. Will have to see if any of the audio issues addressed (release notes).


----------

